
The CSS Holy War and How to Think Beyond Dogma - warlyware
https://medium.com/gitconnected/the-css-holy-war-how-to-think-beyond-dogma-e2c67692d409
======
treyhuffine
Now that JavaScript has seen some radical changes, we're about to see CSS do
the same. CSS-in-JS is a start, but I think the ultimate outcome to modernize
styles for component-based application architecture will change dramatically
in the near future.

~~~
warlyware
Agreed! It is an exciting time for CSS right now. In my next two articles I
plan on: (1) covering the origins of CSS-in-JS and CSS Modules, and then (2)
developing a strategy for choosing the right CSS methodology or framework for
your project.

